# USA Operettenimperialismus?



## technofreak (14 April 2003)

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/co/14587/1.html



			
				Telepolis schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Emmanuel Todds Nachruf auf die Weltmacht USA
> 
> Allenthalben hört man von der unendlichen Überlegenheit der USA, von ihrer ökonomischen Übermacht, ihrer waffentechnischen
> Einzigartigkeit, ihren unendlichen Ressourcen. An einem beliebigen TV-Abend hört man dieses Mantra mindestens ein
> ...



Das frage ich mich auch immer wieder  :gruebel:


----------



## SprMa (14 April 2003)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die drängende Frage nicht "Braucht die Welt diese Macht überhaupt?", sondern:

*Jetzt, wo die Welt so eine Macht hat, was macht sie damit?*

Denn irgendwie muß man der "Weltmacht" ja sagen, daß sie sich nicht aufführen darf, wie der Rotz am Ärmel.


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

Operettenimperialismus , nein brutalster Spätkapitalismus:

*Bush entdeckt die Uno wieder*
Bush fordert Ende des Ölembargos 

warum wohl?????

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,245271,00.html
ÖLEXPORT AUS DEM IRAK

wer hätte das gedacht???


----------



## bahnrolli (17 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Operettenimperialismus , nein brutalster Spätkapitalismus:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Hallo tf...

also ein paar fallen mir da auf Anhieb ein  :scherzkeks: 

Ford, Pontiac, Chevrolet .... insbesondere die "Monster" mit dem *besonders* sparsamen Verbrauch von jenseits 25 l auf 100 km  :-? 

Auf der anderen Seite sind natürlich die anderen erdölexportierenden Länder  (OPEC) insbesondere Russland um ihre Einnahmen besorgt - besteht doch jetzt die Gefahr, dass der Weltmarkt mit "billigem" irakischen Erdöl überschwemmt wird...

http://www.welt.de/data/2003/04/09/68659.html


Trotzdem schöne Ostergrüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

bahnrolli schrieb:
			
		

> Ford, Pontiac, Chevrolet .... insbesondere die "Monster" mit dem *besonders* sparsamen Verbrauch von jenseits 25 l auf 100 km



irgendwo habe ich eine Meldung gelesen, daß in USA mehr von diesen Monstertrucks verkauft werden
als von normalen PKWs   



			
				bahnrolli schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anderen Seite sind natürlich die anderen erdölexportierenden Länder  (OPEC) insbesondere Russland um ihre Einnahmen besorgt - besteht doch jetzt die Gefahr, dass der Weltmarkt mit "billigem" irakischen Erdöl überschwemmt wird...



Das war schon vor dem Krieg der Hauptgrund , warum sich Rußland als Friedensfreund gebärdete,
bei Tschetschenien ist Putin nicht so zimperlich .....

trotzdem ein frohes Fest
tf


----------



## Guest (17 April 2003)

*USA-Bashing*

Hi  

>Ford, Pontiac, Chevrolet .... insbesondere die "Monster" mit dem besonders sparsamen Verbrauch von jenseits 25 l auf 100 km <


    Marke ........ Bez.........max.  VERBR.(l/100Km)..... Leergew. (Kg)

 Chevrolet.....Suburban.............25..........................2400

Deine Meinung tauchte in einem anderen Forum so ähnlich auch
schon auf, aber sie ist immer noch falsch.
Ich habe recherchiert und eine Reihe von Fzg. rausgesucht. Der
Spitzenreiter war o. angef. Fzg.
Der SPITZENverbrauch beträgt 25,-l/100 Km.
Wenn du z.B. geschrieben hättest, das die USA mit Ca. 5% der
Weltbevölkerung 25% der Energie verbrauchen- ACk.
Das ist wie mit der Wehrmachtsausstellung.

@technofreak: 
>irgendwo habe ich eine Meldung gelesen, daß in USA mehr von diesen Monstertrucks verkauft werden<

Du meinst wahrscheinlich SUV's. 

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2003)

bahnrolli schrieb:
			
		

> Ford, Pontiac, Chevrolet .... insbesondere die "Monster" mit dem *besonders* sparsamen Verbrauch von jenseits 25 l auf 100 km  :-?


Banause 

In den USA rechnet man nicht mit "Liter auf 100 km" sondern mit "Miles per Gallon"


----------



## Guest (17 April 2003)

*USA-Bashing*

Hi

Heiko hat natülich recht, aber wer weiß schon auf Anhieb :
 Eine U.S. Gallone= 3,785 Liter  entspricht und 
eine Meile= 1,6o9,39 Kilometer sind.
Ich hatte beim recherchieren auch die Angaben
in miles/gallone gesehen. Aber das sagt hier
nur wenigen etwas.
WIR rechnen ja auch noch immer in PS. :lol: 
Also  25l/100Km~9,41m/gal.
Hoffentlich stimmt das :roll: 

M.f.G.

Stan

Ps.: Ich wußte natürlich auch nur, das eine
Gallone so ungefähr 3.5 l hat .
Von der Meile dachte ich, 165~irgendwas m.


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2003)

*Re: USA-Bashing*



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> WIR rechnen ja auch noch immer in PS. :lol:


Nein, amtlicherseits ist PS off-topic.


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

*Re: USA-Bashing*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, amtlicherseits ist PS off-topic.



Hurra, wir rechnen in Kilowatt , auch wenn sich kein Mensch was drunter vorstellen kann , außer beim Heizlüfter  
tf


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2003)

*Re: USA-Bashing*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, wir rechnen in Kilowatt , auch wenn sich kein Mensch was drunter vorstellen kann , außer beim Heizlüfter


Zumindest kannst Du dann Deinen Heizlüfter mit dem Porsche in der Garage vergleichen


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

*Re: USA-Bashing*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest kannst Du dann Deinen Heizlüfter mit dem Porsche in der Garage vergleichen


Wow , Porsche , was ist das denn?? 

als Rechenhilfe: http://www.auto-bike.de/infos/informationen/pskw.htm

leider geht die Tabelle nur bis 400PS  
tf


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2003)

*Re: USA-Bashing*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wow , Porsche , was ist das denn??


Wußte ich auch nicht bis am Dienstag mein Vermögensberater mit nem Boxster vorfuhr...


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

*Re: USA-Bashing*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wußte ich auch nicht bis am Dienstag mein Vermögensberater mit nem Boxster vorfuhr...



Wie gut das es Google gibt, so weiß ich jetzt auch was ein Boxster ist: 

http://www.986faq.com/



			
				Porsche Boxster (986) FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> On this site, we answer all of your questions about the Porsche Boxster and Porsche Boxster S *(not Porche Boxter or Porshe Boxter!),*


----------



## Guest (17 April 2003)

*Ps-kw*

Hi

Heiko schrieb:
>Nein, amtlicherseits ist PS off-topic.<

Jau, deswegen ja auch :lol: 

Stan


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2003)

*Re: Ps-kw*



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, deswegen ja auch :lol:


Bei meinen elfundneunzig Dioptrien seh ich sowas Kleines nimmer...


----------



## Guest (17 April 2003)

Hi


10X :vlol: besser?

Aber ich kann es verstehen, nach 7 Monaten
(mit Unterbrechungen) vor dem Monitor
brauche ich auch bald eine Brille. ,-)

Ich will'n 19er TFT. :thumb: 

Stan


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2003)

21" Super Fine Pitch™ FD Trinitron Röhre, Flatscreen, 110Hz, Auflösung 1600*1200. 
Allerdings solltest Du zusehen, dass Du den aus einer Konkursmasse rauspickst, so wie ich, sonst bist Du mal locker mit ~1.000€uronen dabei.
http://www.holme.com/sony_monitore_monitor_03.htm
Ein Traum...


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2003)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen , ich hab zwar nur einen 19" Sony , aber es gibt , was Bildqualität betrifft , nichts besseres .
Trinitron ist nun mal Trinitron , und da kannste TFT knicken. Sind natürlich schon beachtliche große Kisten,
 aber was macht man eigentlich mit dem vielen freien Raum hinter dem TFT-Monitor


----------



## bahnrolli (18 April 2003)

Hallo @ll

Frage (vielleicht etwas off-topic)

Läuft TFT nun mit PS oder KW?   

Bei Boxster habe ich da wenigstens noch 'ne vorstellbare Größe...

Kalte österliche Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2003)

Mit LUX...mit LUX


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2003)

Für nen vernünftigen TFT lasse ich jeden CRT stehen. Egal, ob Trinitron oder nicht...


----------



## Guest (18 April 2003)

*TFT und so*

Hi

Starke Geräte, 
Stimmt es eigentlich, das TFT's  "langsamer"  als  Röhrenmonitore
sind. Wenn ja, stört es bei schnellen Spielen ?

Zitat:> aber was macht man eigentlich mit dem vielen freien Raum hinter dem TFT-Monitor<  

@ technofreak: Nutzen. :juggle: Ich habe mir eine Akku-Zahnbürste
 gekauft, weil ich mit der
"Normalen" immer mit dem Ellenbogen an die Wand schlug.... :vlol: 

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Für nen vernünftigen TFT lasse ich jeden CRT stehen. Egal, ob Trinitron oder nicht...


proper, proper, 21" TFT 
mal lockere 2,5-6  KiloEuronen, wer hat , der hat  :bandit 

z.B http://www.flexist.de/150840.htm
oder http://www.flexist.de/110525.htm


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2003)

Ja, TFT sind "langsamer" und leuchten nach. Für Spiele nach Ansicht der Hardcorefans ungeeignet.

@tf:
Bei TFT reichen 18".


----------



## Marie (19 April 2003)

hi heiko,

kennst Du Dich da aus? Ich hab einen 17er von Vobis, der is super und hab einen 17er von Gericom, der flimmert. Hab ich da was falsch eingestellt? Hab Win XP und find das nicht, wo man die Herzzahl einstellen kann. Im Geschäft der hat mir gesagt er würde eventuell zu hoch einstehen.


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab einen 17er von Vobis, der is super und hab einen 17er von Gericom, der flimmert. Hab ich da was falsch eingestellt? Hab Win XP und find das nicht, wo man die Herzzahl einstellen kann. Im Geschäft der hat mir gesagt er würde eventuell zu hoch einstehen.



Betreibst du die beiden mit derselben Einstellung? die Einstellung findest du unter "Eigenschaften der Anzeige" 
(rechte Maustaste auf Desktop klicken), Einstellungen, Erweitert, Monitor.
Was du da aber einstellen kannst 
hängt von dem jeweiligen Bildschirmtreiber ab. Aber Vorsicht: zu hohe Frequenzeinstellung kann u.U den Monitor "himmeln"  
tf


----------



## Marie (20 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Betreibst du die beiden mit derselben Einstellung? die Einstellung findest du unter "Eigenschaften der Anzeige"



nö, bei dem der flimmert steht 60 Herz und Plug and Play, irgendwie hab ich da offensichlich keinen Treiber oder was meinst Du? Ich kann die 60 Herz nicht ändern, eigentlich dürfte der auf 75 laufen, hat der mir im Geschäft gesagt. Und der andere, bei dem sind 75 Herz eingestellt, da ist aber auch eine Auswahl von noch anderen Einstellungen. Ich kenn mich da nicht aus, wieso ich bei dem anderen nicht auf 75 Herz hochstellen kann.  :lupe:


----------



## Devilfrank (20 April 2003)

Marie, geh mal auf ftp.gericom.com, ob Du da einen Treiber findest.


----------



## Marie (21 April 2003)

hi cool, danke, mal schauen.  :bussi:


----------



## Marie (21 April 2003)

äh upps, Diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 April 2003)

Ich vermute mal, Du versuchst es mit dem IE...Der kommt da nicht so recht kar. Teste mal den Opera, das sollte dann klappen.


----------



## technofreak (22 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo siehst die Einstellung "Plug and Play"? die muß nämlich erst mal deaktiviert werden, da sonst Windows 
bei einem Monitor, der das nicht unterstützt, automatisch die niedrigste Ablenkfrequenz (60 Hz) einstellt.
 Ansonsten braucht man keinen neuen Treiber, WXP nimmt immer denselben Treiber ,
 und begrenzt nur entsprechend dem erkannten (oder nicht erkannten) Monitor) die Vertikalablenkfrequenz.
Die ist für das Flimmern bzw. nicht Flimmern zuständig. Ab etwa 66Hz sehen die meisten Menschen kein Flimmern 
mehr , ab etwa 72 Hz sehen selbst empfindliche Menschen kein Flimmern mehr. 
Am schlimmsten flimmert es, wenn man nicht genau senkrecht auf den Monitor, sondern seitlich an ihm vorbeischaut.
Treiber sind nur (falls nötig) für die Grafikkarte erforderlich. Diese und die möglichen Betriebsarten findest du 
unter *> Eigenschaften von Anzeige>Einstellungen>Erweitert>Grafikkarte> Alle Modi auflisten.*
Dort siehst du was die Grafikkarte kann, das ist (bei neueren Grafikkarten) meist mehr als vor allem  ältere
Monitore verkraften. 
Wenn man Plug and Play abgeschaltet hat, kann man den Standardmonitor auswählen , der läßt 
(ohne Plug and Play) alle Betriebsarten zu, ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob der Monitor das kann oder nicht. 
(Als Beispiel bei mir bis 1600*1280 bei 85Hz)  


Gruß
tf


----------



## Marie (22 April 2003)

Erstmal vielen Dank, das wird wohl die Ursache sein, dass der zu nieder steht.  :bussi:


----------

